# Polish Sausage Smoked Pierogi  My June Entry



## bbally (Jul 11, 2010)

The Polish sausage pierogi was an idea that just popped into my head as I was trying to figure out what to do to make the mash potatoes go into something so I could enter the throwdown.

Now growing up in Penna. one learns a lot of German and Polish recipes as the place is over run with both ethnic groups.  This is the method used to create the dish for the display.  I made a lot of them, for they freeze well.

One sure thing about the Pierogi, you ask 100 Polish mothers for the real
recipe for Pierogi and you will get 100 different recipes.  Like most
things from Europe they are very regional in what is used, as well as seasonal
in what is used.  The potato and kraut are the basic, everyone messes with them.

Start off with pork cubes and marjoram, salt, pepper, and cure 1 is all that is required.  Though I add in a little cayenne pepper.  So first we are going to cure the meat, and add the sauerkraut to the curing meat since I would like the kraut throughout the meat dish.  I am going to smoke the meat and kraut after 1.5 hours of curing.








After the cure is completed it is time to add the smoke.  This time of the year the Vidalia onions are also in season, I figure smoking a couple of
them and adding them to the mix cannot hurt.







After a short time the pork starts to turn that cured color we all know and love.  And the Marjoram is getting very happy down in there.







Now just cause one is cooking is not an escape from the Honey Do list.  I promised the wife I would do the deck and finish the deck wood left over pieces into some window boxes and other outdoor useable things.  This is a picture of the window box.







As I finished things with the wood I realized it was time to go harvest some root vegetables from the patio garden we put in this year.  I am happy with how it came out so far.  Today Zebra Striped Red Beets will be attending the meal.













These should do well, small enough to be sweet, large enough to actually
taste something.







The beets are cleaned and then seasoned and put in the steamer bag in the microwave prior to their seasoning and grilling.  While that is happening I take the time to cut some parsley and basil for the beets and the garnish.













While the stuff is steaming I get to work on the potatoes.  Mashed
potatoes are a traditional filling for the Pierogi.







While the taters are boiling and stuff is steaming and smoking, I hammer out a quick low cocktail table for the Adirondack chairs we put together for the patio.  I like things low when in the deck chairs, keeps the drink at the correct level.







Starting to run out of Redwood, cannot wait til it is all gone.  Taters are done, salt, pepper, butter, little onion from the smoker.  Mash 'em up in the Kitchen Aid.







This brings us to the point where we start putting lots of stuff together
very rapidly.  To speed up the Polish Pierogi process I use a food
processor to blend the Polish cured pork, Smoked Vidalia onions, and the Kraut.  Cuisinart to the rescue.







In with the pork and onions and kraut.  In batches that are bowl sized.













Add more Kraut.







To combine with the mash potatoes I am going to use a little machinery. 
Kitchen Aid with the dough hook ought to fold it in correctly.







Now that needs to rest a little while which should give me time to create the pasta.  I smoked some Semolina flour and will use it and some fresh farm eggs to create a nice rich pasta.







Now we have to roll it out so the dough will have a little time to relax.







Now select the size cutter.... yeah right... the big one of course!







The bottom of these cut the circle and then you lay it on top.  Egg wash one half the pasta circle so it will seal.







Then the filling







Then you fold to seal the thing.













Then it is ready for the boil, but we need to leave it rest a while to seal
real well.













Then they start to go fast.  You could eat these now, but I prefer to cool them out and then grill them for additional flavor.







Now to finish the whole thing finally.  Zebras onto the grill and
seasoned Pierogi onto the grill.



















While that is grilling we have to clean up the left over pasta. 
Spaghetti is what I do with it.  Any meal can have Spaghetti with it... it is an Italian rule.







Luckily I always have extra smoked meatballs in the freezer.  When you got the smoker running you might as well load it up.  Ground burger and some onion, celery and bread crumbs and you have smoked meatballs in the freezer for an emergency.







In between this I finished up a foot stool, which uses up all the freakin' redwood.







The deck is also finished, I call it toplessatorium, but the wife calls it
the Deck!  That is how I did the dish.







Chef Bob Ballantyne

The Cowboy and The Rose Catering

Grand Junction, USA


----------



## jak757 (Jul 11, 2010)

Bob -- thanks for the step by step here.  I love pierogi.  Having a last name that ends in ski, it's required!  My grandmother used to make them.  Nothing like homemade pierogi!  I'm going to follow your example here.

Thanks!


----------



## bassman (Jul 11, 2010)

Nice step by step, Bob.  Thanks for all the pics.


----------



## daddyzaring (Jul 11, 2010)

I wish I had the kitchen space to do all that, that looks/sounds so good.  I love polish food too.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 11, 2010)

Now Bob that was my favorite of the throwdown this month. Thanks for the step by step direction on how to make them. I have had them before but I have never made any but now I can so a big thanks goes out to ya.


----------



## rstr hunter (Jul 11, 2010)

Great job.  Loved the entry.


----------



## meateater (Jul 11, 2010)

Nice play by play and dish.


----------



## stircrazy (Jul 11, 2010)

bbally said:


> One sure thing about the Pierogi, you ask 100 Polish mothers for the real
> recipe for Pierogi and you will get 100 different recipes.  Like most
> things from Europe they are very regional in what is used, as well as seasonal
> in what is used.  The potato and kraut are the basic, everyone messes with them.
> ...


you got that right, after all who would ruin a perfectly good sourkraut pierogi by putting potato in it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





that does look like good eats though

Steve


----------



## mythmaster (Jul 11, 2010)

That was insanely gorgeous, Bob!!!

Thank you for sharing all of that with us, too.

I voted for you even though I knew that you had probably won with the judges.


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 11, 2010)

Dang it Bob... will you adopt me? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Looks fantastic!


----------



## erain (Jul 12, 2010)

nice job on the pierogis bob!!! you are correct, i think every polish mom seems to have a different recipie. i know kraut and taters go great to gether so they had to be awesome.  funny, i planted them beets this year too for the first time, looking forward to trying some soon. great job as always bud!!!


----------



## bbally (Jul 12, 2010)

cowgirl said:


> Dang it Bob... will you adopt me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you have to lift the restraining order before I can adopt you.


----------



## chefrob (Jul 12, 2010)

nice job on the dish bob and congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## chainsaw (Jul 12, 2010)

Beautiful presentation Bob, lots of good tips-and creating furniture at the same time, you got my vote!


----------

